# Visual puns



## Dim7

.....................


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## DiesIraeCX

I got Abraham Lincoln's, I'm still trying to figure out Dim7's. Keep in mind that I'm not very bright.


----------



## Dim7

Maybe it's now easier.


----------



## Dim7

My avatar is a visual pun as well.


----------



## mountmccabe

Dim7 said:


> My avatar is a visual pun as well.


Nonsense.

This senselessness must stop.


----------



## Dim7

mountmccabe said:


> Nonsense.


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Balthazar

^ Dim7, the first picture in your first post doesn't look like Bea Arthur. Who is it?


----------



## Dim7

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Bethe


----------



## GreenMamba

Be the change you wish to ocean in the world


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7

..............







..........................................................................................................................^^


----------



## Mahlerian

I get it!

It's Final Fantaocean!!!!

What's my prize?


----------



## Sloe

Be the change you wish to see in the world.


----------



## Dim7

Mahlerian said:


> I get it!
> 
> It's Final Fantaocean!!!!
> 
> What's my prize?


I'll reward you the official title of ファイナルファンタ爺. Whether you are of 爺 age or not. Congratulations.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7, could you make your pictures bigger so they can be more easily viewed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Dim7, could you make your pictures bigger so they can be more easily viewed? Thanks in advance.


Really? You'd think they are large enough, especially when you click to enlarge them.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> Really? You'd think they are large enough, especially when you click to enlarge them.


Most of the time, I'm on mobile, soooo...


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Any hints?


----------



## GreenMamba




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> Any hints?


Read it phonetically. Actually, the last picture should be enough to explain the whole pun.


----------



## GreenMamba

Pairs of huskies? Pears o' dogs? Paradogs?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


>


Eye-myrrh-brown? Is it a noun, verb, phrase, or...?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> Pairs of huskies? Pears o' dogs? Paradogs?


Almost there! (It's a noun.  )


----------



## GreenMamba

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Eye-myrrh-brown? Is it a noun, verb, phrase, or...?


I didn't think people would get the middle part, but that's the only part you got right. Close...

Another 
hint 
if needed:
It's a person


----------



## GreenMamba

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Almost there! (It's a noun.  )


It's meaningful that it's two pears and two dogs, not one of each, right?


----------



## Balthazar

Iris Murdoch!​​​​​​​


----------



## Dim7

.................


----------



## elgar's ghost

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Read it phonetically. Actually, the last picture should be enough to explain the whole pun.


The same as this, maybe?


----------



## GreenMamba

If the answer is "paradox," I'm going to scream. I figured, no, because there are two pears, and why dogs and not doc or docks?

ADD: And yes, Iris Murdoch is correct.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

elgars ghost said:


> The same as this, maybe?


Yes.

Cue GreenMamba's screaming!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Okay, these should be easier. Each one is a different word, by the way.


----------



## GreenMamba

Rainbow 7 is apparently a J-Pop album, although I am not listening to it.


----------



## GreenMamba




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> Rainbow 7 is apparently a J-Pop album, although I am not listening to it.


I'll give you a hint: each picture represents a different _person_. The first one is you.


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'll give you a hint: each picture represents a different _person_. The first one is you.


GreenMamba, ComposerOfAvantGarde, ?, Dim7.


----------



## Dim7

Two old ones.









-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Balthazar

Dim7 said:


> GreenMamba, ComposerOfAvantGarde, ?, Dim7.


? = millionrainbows!


----------



## Balthazar

^ GM's = "To be or not to be"

I knew it was only a matter of time before Bea Arthur made an appearance.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## GreenMamba

1. Something about Stupid Thread Ideas. "Burn Bee-th Stupid Thread Ideas"
2. Gollum Invalid Attachment when I try to zoom in, you are the Dark Knight!


----------



## Dim7

GreenMamba said:


> 1. Something about Stupid Thread Ideas. "Burn Bee-th Stupid Thread Ideas"


They are separate puns. But you are correct about the Stupid Thread Ideas.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> They are separate puns. But you are correct about the Stupid Thread Ideas.


The first one is Bee-th-oven!


----------



## Dim7

GreenMamba said:


> 2. Gollum Invalid Attachment when I try to zoom in, you are the Dark Knight!


Well, why are there the two less dark knights then and the arrows between them?

Also the first one could be something totally Gollum/Lotr-unrelated as well.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Creepy pictures to darken your night?


----------



## Balthazar

Why is the chess board creepy?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Balthazar said:


> Why is the chess board creepy?


Creepy - Gollum is "creeping"
Pictures - pick-chess
to darken your night - self-explanitory


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Creepy - Gollum is "creeping"


Yes - both creepy and "creeping".


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Another lame one.


----------



## Dim7

peridot. .


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


>


To be or not to be.


----------



## Guest

For anyone interested, the correct term for "visual pun" is rebus.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 77997
> 
> .................


Don't you guys get this?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> Don't you guys get this?


There are no buses in Gensokyo?


----------



## GreenMamba

Abraham Lincoln, are those just posters' names?


----------



## GreenMamba

Sorry, Dim7, I just can't get yours. Something about Debussy (de-bussing the sea)?


----------



## Dim7

GreenMamba said:


> Sorry, Dim7, I just can't get yours. Something about Debussy (de-bussing the sea)?


Yes, de-bus sea.


----------



## Dim7

GreenMamba: Justin Bieber.


----------



## GreenMamba

Dim7 said:


> GreenMamba: Justin Bieber.


Yeah, too easy. Bee-Burr alone was a give away.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> Abraham Lincoln, are those just posters' names?


Yes, and a couple more letters because the forum won't let me post anything with less than 15 characters in it.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

or

















I'll give you a hint: Fictional character's name.


----------



## GreenMamba

Judge Dredd (assuming you dread the two Claudes and frozen yogurt).


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Close, but not close enough! Another hint: the character's theme song sounds like Rachmaninoff's C-sharp minor prelude.


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm fearing tis is a character I've never heard of before. 

Judge Claude S. Sundae.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Another hint: He is associated with Disney.


----------



## GreenMamba

Googling suggests it is Judge Claude Frollo.


----------



## Dim7

This is a bit strange. It's a single word.








*+*







*-*


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Press Schoen?
Don't press Schoen?
De-press Schoen?
Depression?


And yes, GreenMamba, you are correct!  It is "Judge Claude Frollo". Perhaps I should have been clearer in my choice of pictures...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Press Schoen?
> Don't press Schoen?
> De-press Schoen?
> Depression?


If the first picture was "depress" or "don't press", it would only have the finger pressing the button with the cross over it, but not the one without the cross.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Liftschoen?
Do not press the Schoen?
Unbutton Schoen?
Bipolar Depression?


404 ERROR ERROR ER ROR RORE brain expload, can not compoot, has the dumb, can me has a hints plz?


----------



## Dim7

"pression" part of "depression" is correct.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Oppression? Suppression?


----------



## GreenMamba

Expression.

Abe: I just didn't know (or remember) who Judge Frollo was.


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Any hints?


----------



## Wood

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Yes, and a couple more letters because the forum won't let me post anything with less than 15 characters in it.


I'm so thick at these that I didn't even get the one that I starred in.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> Any hints?


It's a person's name. Hmm. Words you might want to describe him with might include 'big', 'gloomy', and 'deceased'.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Flamme

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 77888
> View attachment 77888
> ..............
> View attachment 77888
> 
> ..........................................................................................................................^^


----------



## GreenMamba

Skeleton in the closet? I think that's a bit on the nose.

Earlier one: 
1. Shelf? Knick-knacks? First name of "Nick"?
2. Cash, money 
3. North? 

I dunno, I can't imagine what.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> Earlier one:
> 1. Shelf? Knick-knacks? First name of "Nick"?
> 2. Cash, money
> 3. North?
> 
> I dunno, I can't imagine what.


More hints: This person has a knack for frowning, and "money" and "north" are correct.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## GreenMamba

Lily Bowl-anger = Lili Boulanger


----------



## Dim7

⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 82394
> 
> ⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮⁮


Scrub-bin - Scriabin


----------



## geralmar

Mahler Symphony #1:

https://www.google.com/search?q=kre...UICigE&biw=1024&bih=600#imgrc=O3YlFrO2Y4_PWM:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Dim7

Mendelssohn. ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Stavrogin

*-A-*
















Hint: a composer


----------

